# Smashed Taylor GS Mini $150



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

WTF??? 😆

















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Someone was doing their best Pete Townsend imitation I guess 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Grab n Go said:


> WTF??? 😆
> 
> View attachment 400758
> 
> ...


We tried to warn everyone that Morgan Freeman was Jimi Hendrix... no one wanted to listen.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That could be re-topped. Whether it’s worthwhile is the buyer’s decision I guess.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I bet his old lady found out he'd been running around with some other woman. 😖 

Years ago, I saw a '68 Les Paul Deluxe that had been smashed beyond all comprehension. The neck was broken off and someone took a hammer to the face. It was ruined. The shop owner told me it belonged to a customer whose mother found out he was dating a married woman. She took out on his Les Paul. He wanted it rebuilt.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

those are bolt-on necks, right? I could work with that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That looks like a size ten stomping.

Kindling.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Slim chance the pickup will work properly after the big stomp.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

aC2rs said:


> Someone was doing their best Pete Townsend imitation I guess 🤷‍♂️



I might give $150 if it was actually smashed by Pete Townsend.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Somewhere in world there has to be a GSmini that needs a new neck...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Somewhere in world there has to be a GSmini that needs a new neck...


Ad says it has a crack in the heel.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Ad says it has a crack in the heel.


Well.. anyone need some tuners?? Ha!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

He's just a Honky Tonk Man.

He's cool!

He's cocky!

He's bad!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Rollin Hand said:


> He's just a Honky Tonk Man.
> 
> He's cool!
> 
> ...


Ha, ha, I was reminded of that as well. Unless the props were made of cardboard, that still had to have hurt. Especially to the noggin.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Grab n Go said:


> Ha, ha, I was reminded of that as well. Unless the props were made of cardboard, that still had to have hurt. Especially to the noggin.


They were all gimmicked....except the one that he used on Jake the Snake. Notice how that one didn't shatter? The hit broke Jake's neck, and started him on the downward spiral of addiction.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Milkman said:


>


I remember that song! good one.
I think that came out when Garth Brooks was doing the guitar smashing thing. Which didnt look the least bit rock and roll


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

"This guitar is in great condition" 

WAT?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Pedro-x said:


> I remember that song! good one.
> I think that came out when Garth Brooks was doing the guitar smashing thing. Which didnt look the least bit rock and roll


Everything rocknroll became country in the 90's. Or at least they tried.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> "This guitar is in great condition"
> 
> WAT?


Nothing a bottle of gorilla glue can't fix!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Nothing a bottle of gorilla glue can't fix!


A bottle of Gorilla Glue and a roll of Gaffer Tape.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Milkman said:


> A bottle of Gorilla Glue and a roll of Gaffer Tape.


Top it off with epoxy for good measure.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

you're all overthinking it. lol


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

With the number of budget Taylors I see with warped necks it might be good to have a spare on hand.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> those are bolt-on necks, right? I could work with that.


The secrat no-cut...


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Gone now, so someone must have had a use for the remains of this GS mini.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

aC2rs said:


> Gone now, so someone must have had a use for the remains of this GS mini.


For a viking funeral. RIP.


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

“Is in great condition except …”


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

But does it include the original box?


----------

